# Rolleicord DBP VB help



## Danny_511 (Feb 17, 2013)

Me and my mom bought a rolleicord and a Seagull medium format camera at an auction today. We're looking to resell them but im not sure how to fire the shutter on them. Are there any things I need to test before sale? The optics are clean and the body is in excellent condition for both cameras.


----------



## compur (Feb 18, 2013)

What percentage of the sale are you offering for our helping you in your business venture?

Hint: This is a forum for camera *collecting*.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 18, 2013)

I get the feeling that you and your Mom are trying to make ends meet and make a little extra cash by spending a lot of time at yard sales and estate sales. "Flipping" cameras on Ebay. It'e been a long time since I've had to do anything like that to put Peanut Butter on the table. Carter was President. I basically sell gear to pay for something that I could not otherwise justify spending so much money on. I spent a lot of time learning camera and lens "do-it-yourself" repair.

It is impossible to tell if a camera is working or what damage might be underneath without handling it, shooting with it, and sometimes taking it apart. You can always put it up the "I know nothing about cameras" and get bottom dollar on Ebay. My stuff tended to sell in the forums for double and triple what i paid for it as the work went into it before the sale. I never charged "top dollar", one guy "flipped" a lens that I sold him for $490 for $660 the next week, on the same forum! I had $200 into it, but spent 10 hours or so cleaning, adjusting, and modifying it to work on a Leica.

Pick up a few books on selecting, testing, and maintaining cameras. If nothing else, they tell you how to do the basic tests. Document the tests done in the sale.

"Selecting and Using Classic cameras", Michael Levy;

"Classic SLR's", Ivor Matanle

"Care and Repair of Classic Cameras", Joe Lippincott.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 18, 2013)

BrianV said:


> I get the feeling that you and your Mom are trying to make ends meet and make a little extra cash by spending a lot of time at yard sales and estate sales. "Flipping" cameras on Ebay. It'e been a long time since I've had to do anything like that to put Peanut Butter on the table. Carter was President. I basically sell gear to pay for something that I could not otherwise justify spending so much money on. I spent a lot of time learning camera and lens "do-it-yourself" repair.
> 
> It is impossible to tell if a camera is working or what damage might be underneath without handling it, shooting with it, and sometimes taking it apart. You can always put it up the "I know nothing about cameras" and get bottom dollar on Ebay. My stuff tended to sell in the forums for double and triple what i paid for it as the work went into it before the sale. I never charged "top dollar", one guy "flipped" a lens that I sold him for $490 for $660 the next week, on the same forum! I had $200 into it, but spent 10 hours or so cleaning, adjusting, and modifying it to work on a Leica.
> 
> ...



We're not necessarily trying to make ends meet, but just to have some extra money around. It's not that I dont know anything about cameras, ive sold plenty of rangefinders and SLRs but I've never had an interest in TLRs so I mean...yeah lol. But thanks for the books.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 18, 2013)

compur said:


> What percentage of the sale are you offering for our helping you in your business venture?
> 
> Hint: This is a forum for camera *collecting*.



Absolutely nothing because this is a forum for helping people with camera related questions. What better place to asked questions about a collectible film camera than the film photography collectors corner section? My intention was to have someone who either knew of or owned one of these cameras to simply tell me what to look for as I have no experience with TLRs and they're quite different than SLRs. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## compur (Feb 18, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > What percentage of the sale are you offering for our helping you in your business venture?
> ...



In your OP you state ...



> Me and my mom bought a rolleicord and a Seagull medium format camera at an auction today. *We're looking to resell them* ...



And, you started another thread recently along the same lines about a Canonet that you found the same way and intended to resell on eBay, asking us for advice to help you do that. 

I think you've made your intentions clear and your denial makes you seem all the more dishonest about it.

*Not that there's anything wrong with buying and selling old cameras* -- it's just that you only seem to have the purpose of making a buck on eBay  by mooching free advice here only for the purpose of resale/profit rather than this forum's actual purpose which is collecting cameras.

There are eBay forums and other forums that would be more appropriate for the questions you have regarding profiting from resale of antique cameras.  Or, you can actually spend a few years collecting and using them yourself to gain your own knowledge about them.

Or, you can find another type of merchandise which has a much higher profit potential and you can learn all you need to learn in a few days to make much more than you'd ever make with cameras.

Sorry, it would be off topic for this forum to tell you what that merchandise is.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 18, 2013)

compur said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > compur said:
> ...



Well since I refuse to go back and forth with you and continue to explain myself, ill leave it at this, if you're not gonna help, please refrain from posting. Thank you


----------



## compur (Feb 18, 2013)

^ Request denied.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 18, 2013)

compur said:


> ^ Request denied.



:thumbup:


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2013)

If you are really going to get into business of buying and selling cameras you really should obtain material in their usage.
There is enough information on the web about how to use these older cameras.

The thing that offends is the fact you come across as not wanting to learn how to use them, or even have any experience in using the cameras ... and then just obtain information from those of us that have spent our lifetime accumulated this information and learning how to use these cameras.

As I initially stated ... there is tons of info on the web available to you before you have to ask us.

I also buy and sell, though sometimes buy to use ... I have taken the effort learned to use and refurbish these cameras.
As noted by others, you better state in your auctions that you do not know how to test, and verify the condition of your cameras to buyers.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 18, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> If you are really going to get into business of buying and selling cameras you really should obtain material in their usage.
> There is enough information on the web about how to use these older cameras.
> 
> The thing that offends is the fact you come across as not wanting to learn how to use them, or even have any experience in using the cameras ... and then just obtain information from those of us that have spent our lifetime accumulated this information and learning how to use these cameras.
> ...



Im trying to use them before I sell them because im interested in vintage cameras. Im not going into the business of it, im 16. Im interested in all cameras since photography is my job and passion. I planned running a few rolls before selling em... Me and my mom buy things for cheap and sell em for a profit so we an have a little bit of extra money. Trust me, I want to learn about them but it seems like no one here Is attempting to help. I just wanted to know what to look out for. But since it seems everyone Is getting offended, ill just get this post removed.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 18, 2013)

I got a Rolleicord not too long ago, and although I collect cameras I'm not a particular expert in either Rolleis or TLRs. But I can tell you how the shutter release on mine works.

The lever on my camera is below the bottom lens. When I'm holding it the way I would to take a picture, I move the lever to the right til it clicks into place, then move it to the left to release the shutter. 

I have other cameras that have two levers, one to cock the shutter and another to release it. And I have box cameras that use one lever that you move once to cock it and move it again the same direction to release the shutter. 

Hope that helps, if you have more questions post or send me a PM. I hope that you enjoy getting to try it out and maybe will get to buy your own vintage camera one of these days.

Sharon


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 19, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I got a Rolleicord not too long ago, and although I collect cameras I'm not a particular expert in either Rolleis or TLRs. But I can tell you how the shutter release on mine works.
> 
> The lever on my camera is below the bottom lens. When I'm holding it the way I would to take a picture, I move the lever to the right til it clicks into place, then move it to the left to release the shutter.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh...THANK YOU...finally someone helps, but yea they seem pretty cool. So far, the only vintage cameras I own are an AE1 and a Canonet GIII QL17 rangefinder. I had an original Konica autoreflex at one point


----------



## BrianV (Feb 19, 2013)

Danny, if you think going through a pile of books and picking out a couple of titles that would assist you and your Mom was not helpful- that underlines the problem that some of the members are having with you. 

You do not know how to test a camera before buying it, and are buying them with the intent to sell. You can do your potential customers a favor by learning how to properly test a camera. Until then, you are like 99% of the other Ebay camera sellers- they are turning a quick buck turning over garage sale finds without testing them. I can pick up a camera for $15 and sell it for $300, been there done that. It's been properly tested. Most of the tests are done without film in the camera, which can get expensive as a test method these days.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 19, 2013)

BrianV said:


> Danny, if you think going through a pile of books and picking out a couple of titles that would assist you and your Mom was not helpful- that underlines the problem that some of the members are having with you.
> 
> You do not know how to test a camera before buying it, and are buying them with the intent to sell. You can do your potential customers a favor by learning how to properly test a camera. Until then, you are like 99% of the other Ebay camera sellers- they are turning a quick buck turning over garage sale finds without testing them. I can pick up a camera for $15 and sell it for $300, been there done that. It's been properly tested. Most of the tests are done without film in the camera, which can get expensive as a test method these days.



This is my firsr tlr, not camera in general. If it was a slr, we wouldn't have this problem. I know how to test other cameras. But as I previously stated, this is my first tlr so I asked for HELP on what to look out for so obviously im trying to learn how to test them. I didnt get these from a garage sale, I got them from an auction. They tested the camera before selling. If I saw it at a garage sale, I wouldnt have paid it any interest if only for the fact that my knowledge is in slrs amd rangefinders. Please stop making generalised assumptions. 

Plus, when I DO purchase a camera, I plan on using it for a while before selling it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 19, 2013)

You would have had a better response if you started your post like ...

"I read the user guide http://www.cameramanuals.org/rolleiflex/rolleicord_vb.pdf and I cannot seem to figure out how to ... "
or
"I read a number of websites on how to use this camera and I tried to do this and this ..."

You came across as not taking any effort to figure anything out for yourself and then just asking us for the answer (to quickly make a buck on a sale).


----------



## compur (Feb 19, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> This is my firsr tlr, not camera in general. If it was a slr, we wouldn't have this problem. I know how to test other cameras. But as I previously stated, this is my first tlr so I asked for HELP on what to look out for so obviously im trying to learn how to test them. I didnt get these from a garage sale, *I got them from an auction. They tested the camera before selling.* If I saw it at a garage sale, I wouldnt have paid it any interest if only for the fact that my knowledge is in slrs amd rangefinders. Please stop making generalised assumptions.
> 
> Plus, when I DO purchase a camera, I plan on using it for a while before selling it.



In your original post above you only said you intended to re-sell the cameras ...



> Me and my mom bought a rolleicord and a Seagull medium format camera at an auction today. *We're looking to resell them*



... so I don't see that anyone is assuming anything about your intentions.  You also say that the auction company tested the camera before selling it to you and that's why you bought it.

If you really intend to use the camera and it's already been tested, why don't you just use it?  What do you need us for?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 19, 2013)

Danny you've got a couple of nice cameras so far in your collection.

The Rolleicord you got seems like it might be a later model than mine so the shutter release might work differently (and I'm not familiar with the Seagull). Here are a couple of websites you might find interesting - the Rollei site has a forum which doesn't seem too active but it has info. on various models, and Antique & Classic Cameras has a page on the Rolleicords. I don't know if you're familiar with Mike Butkus' camera manual site but there's an extensive collection available on his site.

All Rolleicord - TLR Cameras by year - www.rolleiclub.com 
Antique and Classic Cameras 
Rolleiflex camera instruction manuals, Rollei camera instruction manuals 

I haven't been on this forum long but am not that surprised at the direction the thread has gone since I feel like I've seen similar threads a few times in just the past week or two. I can see where people may have thought the OP was just looking for info. to help sell a camera, but it seems like if that's what someone thought it would have been better to just not respond.  Since finding out the OP is a high school student some of the responses seem like they could have been phrased in a more appropriate way to reply to a student.

Sharon


----------



## BrianV (Feb 19, 2013)

I was taking cameras apart and repairing them when I was in elementary school. I read a couple of magazines, and added the books in High School.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 19, 2013)

BrianV said:


> I was taking cameras apart and repairing them when I was in elementary school. I read a couple of magazines, and added the books in High School.



:thumbup:


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 19, 2013)

compur said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my firsr tlr, not camera in general. If it was a slr, we wouldn't have this problem. I know how to test other cameras. But as I previously stated, this is my first tlr so I asked for HELP on what to look out for so obviously im trying to learn how to test them. I didnt get these from a garage sale, *I got them from an auction. They tested the camera before selling.* If I saw it at a garage sale, I wouldnt have paid it any interest if only for the fact that my knowledge is in slrs amd rangefinders. Please stop making generalised assumptions.
> ...



1. Because that's the plan in the long run. 2. Because I wanted to make sure to double check everything.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 19, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Danny you've got a couple of nice cameras so far in your collection.
> 
> The Rolleicord you got seems like it might be a later model than mine so the shutter release might work differently (and I'm not familiar with the Seagull). Here are a couple of websites you might find interesting - the Rollei site has a forum which doesn't seem too active but it has info. on various models, and Antique & Classic Cameras has a page on the Rolleicords. I don't know if you're familiar with Mike Butkus' camera manual site but there's an extensive collection available on his site.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help again sharon.


----------



## compur (Feb 19, 2013)

Danny_511 said:


> 1. Because that's the plan in the long run. 2. Because I wanted to make sure to double check everything.



Be sure to post your photos taken with your new cameras so we can admire them.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 19, 2013)

compur said:


> Danny_511 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Because that's the plan in the long run. 2. Because I wanted to make sure to double check everything.
> ...



I feel like that was sarcasm. But at any rate, I went to a camera shop yesterday and the woman who was working there gave me some 120 & 220 film. She said she thinks you can use the 220 on tlrs but im not sure how true that is. Any idea?


----------



## compur (Feb 19, 2013)

When in doubt, read the manual:
http://www.cameramanuals.org/rolleiflex/rolleicord_vb.pdf


----------



## Horngreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Shoot a roll through it after it seems to work, I'll bet you decide to keep it.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 19, 2013)

compur said:


> When in doubt, read the manual:
> http://www.cameramanuals.org/rolleiflex/rolleicord_vb.pdf



Thanks, I couldn't find the manual for this one.


----------



## BobMarvin (Feb 19, 2013)

The link for the Rolleicord Vb manual works for me. "DBP" isn't part of the camera's name--it just stands for patented (German Federal Patent--Deutsch Bundespatentgericht).


----------



## BobMarvin (Feb 19, 2013)

BTW, the Rolleicord is an excellent camera. I've never owned a Seagull, but I've handled them and they don't seem too well made and have a reputation for being VERY short-lived.


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 20, 2013)

You probably will have to find a different camera for the 220 film.  The spools are the same but 220 takes 24 pictures on a roll while 120 only takes 12 per roll.  The 220 does not have backing paper when  the film begins, to allow for  the extra length and unless your camera will take the extra length you are going to be out of  luck on the 220.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 20, 2013)

You're welcome. Sounds like you've already been shooting film but you might want to look at the  Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide , they have some videos and podcasts. 

I haven't seen 220 film much or tried using it. I know people cover the red windows to use film that isn't paper backed in some type cameras, but I don't think I'd try it with the Rollei. I have cameras that the red window seems ready to come loose so putting tape over it would likely rip or damage it; I'd only experiment with covering the window in a camera that is cheap/junky and a dime a dozen. 

Unless you talk your mom into letting you keep the Rollei, if you resell it a prospective buyer they'd probably want it in the existing/original condition especially if it's in good shape. 

You could stick the film in the fridge to help keep it fresher longer and maybe you'll find another camera eventually to experiment with the 220 film (although when she finds your film in there it might make her sorry she bought those cameras!).


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 20, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> You're welcome. Sounds like you've already been shooting film but you might want to look at the  Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide , they have some videos and podcasts.
> 
> I haven't seen 220 film much or tried using it. I know people cover the red windows to use film that isn't paper backed in some type cameras, but I don't think I'd try it with the Rollei. I have cameras that the red window seems ready to come loose so putting tape over it would likely rip or damage it; I'd only experiment with covering the window in a camera that is cheap/junky and a dime a dozen.
> 
> ...



Ohh thanks for the link and yeah im gonna try it on the seagull. One of my friends is going to buy it so im gonna throw a roll through it. I got an expired roll of 220 to try out.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad that's working out for you. Someone already mentioned the Seagulls were more inexpensive cameras so that's probably the better one to experiment with. 

To cover the red window I've read that people use either black electrical tape which I haven't tried, or black gaffer's tape, to block light and not expose the film. I found gaffer's tape in a 4 pack of rolls that are much smaller than what they sell for people iike TV cameramen who drag cables all over the place and tape them down and use a lot of tape! (I've seen it done and had to work around them photographing a local teams' games.) I forget how much the 4 packs are, I found them thru Adorama.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 21, 2013)

The Classic Camera Repair Forum: Maintenance & Repair

On-line camera manuals, camera repair manuals, user manuals, PDF camera manuals, free camera manuals, free PDF camera manuals, free 35mm camera instruction manuals.


----------

